
Pmilter is a simple and programmable mail filter server software - matsumotory
https://github.com/matsumoto-r/pmilter
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
matsumotory
Thank you for your advice!

------
matsumotory
Pmilter is a smple and programmable mail filter server software. You can
control smtp server like postfix or sendmail via some mruby scripts. Pmilter
is one-binary. So you can deploy and setup environment very easily. Enjoy!!

~~~
matsumotory
pmilter.conf and mruby handlers

[https://github.com/matsumoto-r/pmilter#pmilterconf-and-
mruby...](https://github.com/matsumoto-r/pmilter#pmilterconf-and-mruby-
handlers)

